# egg broke inside tiel?



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Hi All,

My cockatiel just "laid" what appears to be a broken egg, maybe a soft shell or it possibly broke inside of her? I felt it and it feels like a shell, somewhat hard to the touch. 

A little background:

She was acting totally normal tonight...but at one point decided to fly around the room and accidentally hit a wall and was a bit dazed for a moment (very unlike her to crash) and so I put her back in her cage. She then began to strain a bit and was making sounds so I knew something was wrong. I walked up to check on her when I saw a yellow substance coming out of her (yolk), followed by a broken shell.

She seemed tired after but about 30 min later she started preening herself and is acting pretty normal. 

Does she need to go to a vet? I am concerned that she was expelling pure yolk before the shell even came out, meaning it broke inside of her? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, if there is a chance that the egg broke inside of her, it's a veterinary emergency. She could get a very serious infection or have a stroke as a result.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Yes, please go to the vet ASAP.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with everyone else - please go to vet right away.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree, this is an emergency and she needs a vet asap. This can be life threatening!!
I also see a bit of blood on one of the droppings.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I also see a bit of blood on one of the droppings.


You are right. There is some blood. 
I really hope the OP managed to find an emergency vet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Please get her to a vet, she could die :frown: I have lost a 'tiel to egg yolk peritonitis.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Taking her to the vet tomorrow. She is acting normal today- active, eating, drinking and having normal poops. I didn't even notice the little bit of blood last night as I was so focused on analyzing the egg! Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How did it go?


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

She was given antibiotics as a precautionary measure. Vet said she would be having symptoms of being ill by now if she had an infection though. She also laid another egg which vet said is a good sign that everything is working properly. Thanks guys!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Megad00dle said:


> She was given antibiotics as a precautionary measure. Vet said she would be having symptoms of being ill by now if she had an infection though. She also laid another egg which vet said is a good sign that everything is working properly. Thanks guys!


Great news, she must of expelled everything!!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to hear she's ok!


----------

